# 1941 Rollfast "Garden Art" are you kidding me!



## Wayne Adam (Dec 9, 2014)

I have driven past this house twice a week for the last 26 years and I never noticed this bike.
Typically you will see Girls bikes with baskets as garden art, but this is too much. Here you have what I believe
is a 1941 Deluxe Rollfast Mens tank bike with the streamlight and the knee action springer.
I really think this bike must be saved. So, I wrote a letter and stuck it in the door. So, if the person calls me back, how much should I offer?
                       Thanks, Wayne

( Sorry for the first blurry picture, I took it from the road, in the rain zoomed to the max. the second shot I took up close as I left the note)


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2014)

Get it! If they value it as garden art they'd probably take $100!


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 9, 2014)

*Garden*



Wayne Adam said:


> I have driven past this house twice a week for the last 26 years and I never noticed this bike.
> Typically you will see Girls bikes with baskets as garden art, but this is too much. Here you have what I believe
> is a 1941 Deluxe Rollfast Mens tank bike with the streamlight and the knee action springer.
> I really think this bike must be saved. So, I wrote a letter and stuck it in the door. So, if the person calls me back, how much should I offer?
> ...




I've gotten four or five bikes that were garden art.  I bet $200 or less buys it.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 9, 2014)

*I'm with bikeyard*

I'd say about $200.....or free around 2am.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 9, 2014)

My initial thought was also $200.00 max, but what is it actually worth in the condition it is in?....Wayne


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 9, 2014)

*Garden Art*



Wayne Adam said:


> My initial thought was also $200.00 max, but what is it actually worth in the condition it is in?....Wayne




I don't want to give away any secrets, but I've also traded more garden art worthy bikes for nice ones found in gardens.  Just sayin


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2014)

bikeyard said:


> I don't want to give away any secrets, but I've also traded more garden art worthy bikes for nice ones found in gardens.  Just sayin




^^^Listen to this guy!^^^


----------



## mike j (Dec 9, 2014)

Wayne, You must have a girl's bike you could throw in to sweeten the deal. Just my two cents, but a sacrificial virgin & a hundred bucks might just do it. Girls bikes make better garden art anyway.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2014)

*Damn!*

I agree with these guys,$100 $200, somewhere in between. Wayne you gotta save this puppy. It's much to nice of a bike then it to just turn to dust. Rob.


----------



## spoker (Dec 9, 2014)

yep bring something and cash,works every time,they very seldome care what kind of bike is out there


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 9, 2014)

They might be offended by a cash offer. I'd bet its an older couple. And they might be thrilled to accept a gift certificate to a nice restaurant nearby. $50-75 worth. Might be a good approach.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 9, 2014)

Did you get it and save it yet Wayne??


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 9, 2014)

*Waiting*

I'm waiting for someone to call. The house is actually on the market, so maybe they are looking to get rid of things for the move.
I'll just have to keep waiting................Wayne


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 9, 2014)

*Garden Bike*

I've always found knocking on the door to work best


----------



## HARPO (Dec 10, 2014)

Wayne...RING THE BELL before someone else does. Wish them a Merry Christmas or a Happy Holiday, and tell them you'd love to give the bike a new home. You'll send them a photo when its been restored and it will bring joy to many people...especially those on this Forum!!

fred


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2014)

Bring them a girls bike and trade them.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 10, 2014)

catfish said:


> Bring them a girls bike and trade them.




Or a rusty Schwinn with a basket on it...


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2014)

*I've done that before*



catfish said:


> Bring them a girls bike and trade them.




Not to long ago actually. As long as they have an old bike to display they're ok with it, at least most of the time.


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

What is it worth in that condition? Newbie


----------



## rickyd (Dec 10, 2014)

*Take*

some cash and a girls bike with basket, with you promise to paint it any color she wants, done deal. Rick


----------



## coppertonekid (Dec 10, 2014)

Pound on the door and beg and grovel  bring some cash also


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2014)

I know where there is a girls Elgin rotting away.I has the tank,aircooled hubs,etc.I tried a few times to buy the bike a few times,offered money and a replacement.Now the tank has rust all the way through and the seat must have been squirrel food.What a shame.


----------

